
Quantitative analysis of family trees with millions of relatives (2017) [pdf] - programd
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2017/02/07/106427.1.full.pdf
======
programd
And, of course, the most important result of the paper is 13 million degrees
of Kevin Bacon:

"The largest family tree in the processed data spanned 13 million individuals
who were connected by shared ancestry and marriage (Fig. 1C). The tree
included public figures such as Kevin Bacon..."

------
onuralp
Better to link the final version - [http://sci-
hub.la/10.1126/science.aam9309](http://sci-hub.la/10.1126/science.aam9309)

